# Another 20" wheeled e-trike



## voyager (27 Sep 2016)

Hi Folks .


I might have been quiet of late but another trike has come out of the garage .

Any similarities to anything else is purely coincidental or even incidental .

The past few months have been a mixture of car repairs , a new caravan ( and sorting it out ) , lots of triking holidays ,day rides and some home refurbishment , we still have a lot to do before I can spend more time building as we are trying to do more triking before the weather breaks and Jadis starts to leave her frosty touch on the countryside and the country falls into a dark, sad and cold state.

Specification wise 
Its a 20" wheel e-trike with a mesh seat , Under seat steering , huge 203 mm front discs with a 160mm rear , cable actuated with a brake doubler on the front brakes , I think I may have gone a little overboard this time as the trike will sit on its nose UNLESS the tyres don't grip




.

It is now going through its shakedown testing prior to fitting its tow hitch and mudguards , Hopefully it will stop with a loaded trailer behind .



and become a useful camping /touring e-trike

Fitted with a 24v 26" wheeled q100 motor built into a 20" rim running 37 volts ( a 10ah LifePo4 battery ) with a LCD display showing 5 levels of e-assist. The controller is fitted with both a throttle and pedelec sensor , this should make it a little less hungry on battery.

21 speed , 52/42/32 through to a 7speed 11-32 DNP freewheel gives a wide range of gearing from 95" down to 20" enough to cover the hills around here . the 52-11 being high enough to assist the motor while cruising at a higher touring speed with bar end changer .

The rear lamps and cree front lights are fitted to the extensions on the seat to allow me to get the lamps at a sensible distance from the ground .

I would hope it should have a range of 20miles with an interesting performance 
So far it gives the appearance that it should.















imgur

regards all 

emma


----------



## raleighnut (27 Sep 2016)

Another great build there @voyager


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2016)

_"I would hope it *should have a range of 20miles* with an interesting performance"_

What's wrong with using those things called pedals to extend the range?


----------



## voyager (27 Sep 2016)

I thought they were only foot rests


----------



## raleighnut (27 Sep 2016)

voyager said:


> I thought they were only foot rests


----------



## Scoosh (28 Sep 2016)

Any idea of the weight and battery charging time ?


----------



## voyager (28 Sep 2016)

Without weighing the trike I guess under 65lb without battery .
The handlebars, rack and seat frame are aluminium on the trike and even with the lamps attached the seat frame weighs "not a lot".

LifePo4 packs are heavier than Li-on or Lipo batteries . and they are clad in a alloy case but I will weigh everything next time I meet up with my bathroom scales 

LifePo4 battery charge time from flat is about 5 hours at 2amp nominal charge , these batteries came from a Pedelec forum contributor , as refurbished but less the plastic end caps which a friend machined from black nylon on a CNC mill .

The batteries have a slightly different characteristic than Lion cells as 12 cells make up the pack rather than the 10 of a lion pack , and their own BMS that will cut the batteries to protect them .

regards emma


----------



## Scoosh (28 Sep 2016)

Thanks - just curious 

I presume when you say 20 mile range, you mean that is just battery, no human-assist, so the real-life range will be quite a bit more (hills dependent ) ?


----------



## voyager (28 Sep 2016)

The problem is here in Peacehaven. I can do a 12 mile ride into Brighton and come back with a battery that takes over 3 hours to recharge - The accumulative climb / descent can be WELL OVER 2500 feet in just a 12 mile ride . Between the hills are a few flat paths and we tend to try and get the average speed over the whole journey well into double figures , on the outward journey we can get a peak speed over 30 mph. On the return with the hills and a steep climb up a zigzag path beside the cliff our average speed drops to just about 10 mph . my 11ah Lion cell does 25 miles per charge on that run but don't leave much for the hills in Saltdean on the return home .


----------



## numbnuts (28 Sep 2016)

Nice


----------



## voyager (28 Sep 2016)

We have been using "cyclometer" a windows 8.1 phone app to track some of our rides , it works quite well but has a few quirks but hey-ho its a free app. 




img host

Under 8 mile total and 1500ft of climb still averaged about 10mph with a peak speed of 25mph , It must have been an off day for us 

later's 

emma


----------



## voyager (28 Sep 2016)

here is part of the climb up part of the cliff at saltdean






regards emma


----------



## flake99please (29 Sep 2016)

voyager said:


> here is part of the climb up part of the cliff at saltdean



I can certainly see where the e-assist would come in handy. I like the colour of the trike also.


----------



## voyager (29 Sep 2016)

The e-assist doesn't help much on the climb as your speed drops off about half way up but with the chain on the small chain wheel in top gear ( 60" ) you can get 15 mph from a running start up the hill and change down on the climb to 2nd gear (25" ) and finish the climb with the motor struggling to help . a middie drive or crank mount motor would be better but would put a lot more strain on the front boom and chain .
Once to the top of the first steep climb you can turn in a parking area and do the same for the second climb which is unfortunately steeper and longer , then you have all the ups and downs along the rolling cliff top road ( A259 ) along to peacehaven where the road does flatten slightly for the last uphill struggles home . I will try and find another profile of the ride if I can extract one from the phone 

regards emma


----------



## voyager (29 Sep 2016)

here are the screen shots from Cyclometer ( WINDOWS PHONE )
Showing a quickie ride from Peacehaven to Brighton and back with the cross section detail .
*Note the accumulative climb is over 2500 feet on this trip *

The problem with so many hills on the return journey is getting home without exhausting the battery pack from a longer ride




Here is a photo of the rolling hills taken looking east from Rottingdean Cafe/ toilets towards Peacehaven showing the rolling hills and the cliffs
On the above display about the spot above the dustbin button , The climb from this location up to the village of Rottingdean is up a track the goes straight up to the village ( very quaint town - worth a look if you are in the area )






With only one road through Peacehaven (The A259 coast road ) , every ride from home means hills, hills and even more hills
The only advantage is there is a cycle track running westward through to Worthing The sustran 2 route that is almost trike friendly where as the route eastward on the sustran 2 route is absolutely disgraceful with more obstructions etc that limit the use to bikes only .

regards emma


----------



## voyager (3 Oct 2016)

Despite the nip in the air yesterday we went along to our little cafe for a mug of tea and slice of cake , on the way back ( using the 20/20 e-trikes ) I stopped to take this photo that shows the upper part of the zigzag .






The zigzag up the cliff face gets steeper on the second half so I tend to run and turn into the limited parking area before getting a run up for the final bit to the cliff top , a middie drive / crank drive would be of help but think of the strain on the chain and front boom !

regards emma


----------



## voyager (3 Oct 2016)

Just ordered a pair of these for the yellow trike 
ABS plastic is my only concern especially if I am going to put some vinyl decals on them as the last abs item went brittle after I painted it 




regards emma


----------



## voyager (5 Oct 2016)

Scoosh said:


> Any idea of the weight and battery charging time ?


the weight of the trike less battery is just under 30kg. inc rack and motor kit , the LifePo4 37v 10ah battery is 5 kg
Charge time at 2a is worse case 5hrs

regards Emma


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Oct 2016)

voyager said:


> Just ordered a pair of these for the yellow trike
> ABS plastic is my only concern especially if I am going to put some vinyl decals on them as the last abs item went brittle after I painted it
> View attachment 146444
> 
> regards emma



Your bigger problem is stopping both the plastic panniers otr anything you put in rattling. I know this from experience.


----------



## voyager (6 Oct 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Your bigger problem is stopping both the plastic panniers otr anything you put in rattling. I know this from experience.



Hadn't thought of that - I will make and fit some bubble wrap liners in the pannier , hopefully I can secure the "boxes" using packing /spacers and very large washers to stop any splitting or tearing of the plastic by spreading the load - thanks 

still waiting for delivery - tomorrow or Monday . 

Still a little tinker time on the rear brake caliper and a seat bag today before the weekly shop . 

regards emma


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Oct 2016)

Emma instead of using bubble wrap try and find some thin foam that you can glue in with a double layer at the base. An upholstery shop will probably have lots of off cuts for very little money.


----------



## voyager (6 Oct 2016)

l have some 6mm depron sheets we use for model making this can be harder taped to make a liner.I also have some 1" we use for the seats


----------



## voyager (6 Oct 2016)

panniers arrived at lunchtime , shopping today , so hopefully I will take a look at fitting tomorrow.

regards Emma


----------



## voyager (7 Oct 2016)

Next stage is to make some bobbins to stay the boxes away from the rack as the nearside ( left ) will foul the rear disc caliper and to add an extra vertical support to the rack so I can mount a horizontal one to pick up on the predrilled mounts .

I have found some 1" ( 25mm ) foam for the bottoms of both panniers .and I have some under floor insulation for the sides .
Nothing more until Monday, it's rest and relaxation time except for a trike into Brighton if the weather holds tomorrow ..

regards emma


----------



## voyager (14 Oct 2016)

Hi Folks 

Another week has passed and full of little opportunities , making a pair of adapter plates for the rack to accept the new "Harley style rear hard panniers " .
I bolted them together and cut them to shape so I would have an identical pair - shame the rack wasn't identical both sides - A little fettling and all was good . Coupled with another wait for the 25mm spacers to allow it to hang without fouling the rack supports having positioned it just above the rear caliper meant that they were not completely fitted until lunchtime today . 
Only things left to fit is the speedo sensor to allow the controller to work out the correct road speed ( same as I did for the blue 20/20 ) 
and polish the panniers , you can already see your face in them




Next week I need to clear the brambles so I can get to the small workshop at the top of the garden .










screenshot

regards emma


----------



## steveindenmark (15 Oct 2016)

You need some yellow on those panniers Emma.


----------



## voyager (15 Oct 2016)

hi Steve
Yellow vinyl will be on order next , at least I can cut my own vinyl decals. The panniers came with a thin foam " bottom" so I made a couple of inch thick ones .
Until I clear a parking space it will have to stay on the bench.
I have the new single side spd / plain pedals to fit once the shakedown is complete.
regards Emma


----------



## voyager (16 Dec 2016)

With temperatures between cold and ****** cold , not a lot has happened , I have ordered a new phifertex mesh seat from the local sail maker ( dont ask it's well over half a weeks pension ) as the original has started to split , she hopes to have it ready about the middle of January , The bungie cord has arrived as well as the cable ties . The mudguards are now fitted but its too cold for me to work in the garage for long without putting the calor stove on . 
I have cut the yellow decals and they are awaiting fitting .
Hopefully more photos after christmas , and I can have a move around with the trikes , Still we have several DIY jobs at home to finish whilst jadis is on the scene. Also a little mischief is planed for xmas day if the weather is good .

regards emma


----------



## voyager (23 Dec 2016)

Hi Folks

Christmas came early for me.
My new mesh seat was finished early by the sailmaker ( due 2nd week in January ) . I have just driven over to Brighton Marina to collect it .
Now I have another job after Christmas to strip the seat , repaint it and fit the new mesh .

The mesh has PVC reinforcing along the edges to stop it splitting .






You really don't want to hear how much it cost to have custom made !



.. but it was easily than me having a


















Watch this space and Happy Christmas to everyone on the forum

....



........



................



.....







regards emma


----------



## voyager (6 Feb 2017)

Hi folks
Cold weather has slowed progress on the Marengo , l have stripped down the quadem and made room for the e trike in the conservatory, chain return remade , spd combination pedals fitted, leaving only the seat to strip , spray and relace the new mesh.

regards Emma


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Feb 2017)

I like the decals Emma. Did you cut them by hand?

Did you get the panniers padded to stay quiet?

What is Marengo trikes? I cannot find it on the internet.


----------



## voyager (8 Feb 2017)

The panniers have an extra inch of padding now .
I can cut decals on my Roland CAMM-1 plotter in single colour vinyl , I have silver , black and white vinyl in stock.


----------



## voyager (9 Feb 2017)

Out and about in the cold winter ! 
regards emma










upload image free


----------



## numbnuts (9 Feb 2017)

Nice bit of kit there well done


----------



## voyager (9 Feb 2017)

@numbnuts Thank you Mr N , we hope to be down your way later this year with trikes probably Ocknell at Stoney Cross again 

regards emma


----------



## Scoosh (10 Feb 2017)

Cracking work there, @voyager . 
Battery case doesn't appear to have much clearance - is it actually lower than the derailleur or is that just how it looks ?


----------



## Bimble (10 Feb 2017)

Cracking looking machine @voyager - and looks like it should be very comfortable to ride - I take it the extra spend on the custom seat was worth it?


----------



## voyager (10 Feb 2017)

Scoosh said:


> Cracking work there, @voyager .
> Battery case doesn't appear to have much clearance - is it actually lower than the derailleur or is that just how it looks ?



It looks lower than it really is , I have problems with the chain return arm when I bring the trike inside the house fouling on the french windows .



Bimble said:


> Cracking looking machine @voyager - and looks like it should be very comfortable to ride - I take it the extra spend on the custom seat was worth it?



Thank you .
I still have to replace the mesh ( waiting for the warmer weather ) so I can spray the frame before fitting the new mesh .
The current mesh bottoms out on the frame and is a pain in the r's and back( but that is just my big bottom) !
This one is now the most expensive trike in my fleet !.

Roll on summer ( or spring or just a few degrees above freezing will do  rather than ..



regards emma


----------



## CanucksTraveller (10 Feb 2017)

Amazing machine, cap is doffed. Well done Emma.


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Feb 2017)

What is the aluminium box underneath and have you not had problems grounding in on kerbs yet?

What is Marengo?


----------



## voyager (14 Feb 2017)

@steveindenmark , @Scoosh

hi guys
the aluminium box is the LiFePo4 10ah battery , it sits at its lowest point at 63.2mm above the ground . So far it has not grounded, but I don't run up and down kerbs . Should it foul then I will raise it. I only used a spare pre built mount that was looking lost . Here is one of the last marengos to leave the factory
a folding e-trike with a middle drive , twin batteries , uss and mesh seat this was seen in Holland last year on tour towing a trailer , ( nothing to do with me again )





Marengo is a local low production trike manufacturer/builder ☺ and nothing to do with me I must add.
regards Emma


----------



## voyager (15 Feb 2017)

Hi Folks

Well what can l say , so far the battery hadn't hit the ground . Yesterdays 12 mile shakedown ride over the lock gates the other way changed that . Since the ride l have managed to raise the battery now to 82 mm of the ground and will continue the shakedown rides before I replace the mesh seat . Everything else running well and the range from what I have seen should ( famous last words ) be over 30 miles . We will have to see , Laziness , route terrain and outside temperature all have a contributing factor in the final figure .


----------



## voyager (16 Feb 2017)

Another shakedown ride today, only 8 miles , the battery and chain return stay both cleared the ramp on the lock gates today.
After the last 2 rides the battery is still about 2 bars of 4 so 30 plus miles should be achievable with pedaling at a reduced assist rate.
looks like most little problems are starting to be eliminated .
regards Emma


----------



## voyager (22 Feb 2017)

Roll on the warmer weather so I can sort the seat , minor setback on Monday , came back from ride and fell asleep in the afternoon , awoke to find my ankle hot and so painful I could not walk , Doctor thinks its something to do with tendon - its easier today but taking it easy for a few days - another minor setback is 
I am still battling with plantar fasciitis the only shoes I can walk in ( with minimal pain ) and cycle with are my SPD shoes ( they look rather silly when you go out in a dress ! )

Still my rear aluminum band on led lamps finally arrived today and fitted .
Score so far this winter ( broken rear ) lamps 5 reflectors 2 mostly caused by the storage moths . 

regards all ( with my feet up ) emma


----------



## raleighnut (23 Feb 2017)

voyager said:


> Roll on the warmer weather so I can sort the seat , minor setback on Monday , came back from ride and fell asleep in the afternoon , awoke to find my ankle hot and so painful I could not walk , Doctor thinks its something to do with tendon - its easier today but taking it easy for a few days - another minor setback is
> I am still battling with plantar fasciitis the only shoes I can walk in ( with minimal pain ) and cycle with are my SPD shoes ( they look rather silly when you go out in a dress ! )
> 
> Still my rear aluminum band on led lamps finally arrived today and fitted .
> ...


----------



## voyager (31 May 2017)

Hi Folks 

Bit more done between other jobs ( DIY , gardening and a few car repairs ) to the marengo , seat mesh replaced , seat frame sprayed and a 180 mm rotor added on the rear .

Now I need to get fit again , my plantar fasciitis is still causing me walking problems but I can cycle a reasonable distance.












regards emma


----------



## voyager (1 Jun 2017)

a quick addition of a temporary flag pole , made from an extending dremel mount and a piece of piano wire , awaiting a union flag and a practice golf ball for the top

regards emma


----------



## voyager (15 Jun 2017)

Hi folks

retighten the webbing and solved a little problem , the trike would jump on the small sprocket , Then finally found the problem, A piece of broken magnet had become attracted to the inside of the 11t sprocket , After a few attempts to remove this lump ( it did not want to become unattached it was too attracted) finally came off and a test ride prove all was okay again.

later's Emma


----------



## voyager (24 Jun 2018)

a year on and a few more little modifications , a replacement rear rack from scratch as the original failed from fatigue. More rides this year to try and get fit but this old age lark is not helping . Still a nice early evening ride out to Shoreham Beach tonight might






negate the sugar input today . 
The views are spoilt by the wind farm on the horizon .

regards Emma


----------



## voyager (25 Jun 2018)

the replacement rack , made from steel strip and box section


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jun 2018)

voyager said:


> a year on and a few more little modifications , a replacement rear rack from scratch as the original failed from fatigue. More rides this year to try and get fit but this old age lark is not helping . Still a nice early evening ride out to Shoreham Beach tonight might
> View attachment 416148
> View attachment 416149
> negate the sugar input today .
> ...


You've gotta get power from somewhere, I'd give the windfarm a wave.


----------



## fixedfixer (25 Jun 2018)

Very professional looking trike there. I like the light mounts high up - very originaal idea, don't think I've seen that before.


----------



## voyager (25 Jun 2018)

fixedfixer said:


> Very professional looking trike there. I like the light mounts high up - very originaal idea, don't think I've seen that before.


John the Sandman was the first to fit lamps in that position , it has its advantages as you don't need to move to switch them on or check they are still working. . The mtb bar extensions work well as lamp mounts . They can also be used for a go-pro . 

regards emma


----------



## voyager (26 Jun 2018)

More lunchtime rides , todays lunchtime ride was extended to take in Shoreham airport and the 11th century church at Kingston Bucci .





hoping to get close to my annual target if I carry on at this rate.

regards Emma


----------



## neil earley (11 Jul 2018)

Nice picture and the scenery you post is captivating ,what a nice part of our country you live in.


----------



## voyager (11 Jul 2018)

neil earley said:


> Nice picture and the scenery you post is captivating ,what a nice part of our country you live in.



Hi Neil 
It's strange really , you don't notice the nice scenery around where you live until its pointed out to you , you yearn for other places to go and see , there are many nice places to go and photograph a trike by but still I want to travel to pastures new rather than taking in the views .
Point taken and noted for later 


regards Emma


----------

